# WIe bekommt man eine CD aus einem Slot-in Laufwerk?



## ChrisStonehenge (26. Dezember 2009)

wie schon im Thema steht versuch ich eine CD aus meinem Laptop-CD Laufwerk zu bekommen, weil mein Laptop das Laufwerk nicht mehr erkennt. Da es ein slot-in Lufwerk ist gibts keine Möglichkeit wie bei anderen Arten mit einer Büroklammer die CD manuell rauszuholen. Ich hab es auch schon ausgebaut aber ich will das Laufwerk nicht komplett zerlegen.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Dezember 2009)

Hat das LW den keine Taste zum CD auswerfen?


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (26. Dezember 2009)

Doch da es aber weder von microsoft xp oder vista erkannt wird noch vom bios is die taste nutzlos, die taste ist nicht am laufwerk sondern oberhalb der tastatur.


----------



## Pixelplanet (26. Dezember 2009)

normalerweise gibt es ein kleines loch am laufwerk wo man z.b. mit ner nadel rein kann dann sollte sie ausgeworfen werden


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (26. Dezember 2009)

Dachte ich auch aba bei Slot-In LW nicht


----------



## rabit (26. Dezember 2009)

Also meine 2Notebooks haben dieses loch.
Aber Cd auswerfen hat nix mit XP Erkennung zu tun.
Wenn der Strom bekommt, müsste er den Laufwerk öffnen auch ohne "PC" oder Betriebssystem.
Hast Du den evtl im Bios deaktiviert?


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (26. Dezember 2009)

Er zeigt mir das LW nicht im Bios an.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2009)

wenn sich da gar nix tut, dann hat das wohl keinen strom und ist kaputt. schau mal, wie du das laufwerk ganz aus dem laptop bekommen kannst. manchmal sind da nur 1-2 schrauben, und mit ein bisschen ziehen kriegt man das laufwerk raus. manchmal muss man die bodenplatte des laptops erst aufmachen und noch irgendeine schraube lösen, die eine halterung für das laufwerk fixiert.

wenn du das laufwerk dann raus hast, kannst du es evlt. einfach aufschrauben - und auch ein neues kaufen und einbauen, wobei slot-in AFAIK nicht erhältlich sein dürfte... ^^

oder ist das laufwerk sogar komplett ins gehäuse integriert, also kein standard-slimlaufwerk? was für ein laptop isses denn?


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (26. Dezember 2009)

Die sache is die man hört das es arbeitet aber es wird nirgends angezeigt und im laufwerk is noch ne cd von mir!


----------



## rabit (26. Dezember 2009)

Das kann nur ein HW Fehler sein.
Das LW hat aussen einen Taster zum Auswerfen wenn er das damit net auswirft, denke ich musst du das LW zerlegen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2009)

ja, wenn nicht mal im übertragenen sinne "die schublade" aufgeht, stimmt irgendwas nicht im laufwerk, ggf. mechanisch.

bzw: hast du denn mal probiert, ob die CD rauskommt, wenn du dich nur im BIOS befindest?


----------

